# guide me please



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking at pc's/tablets for the kids and I really don't know what I should be looking for.

I bought the boys' the one that WM had as a BF special last year and they haven't held up well at all. Keys falling off and I don't know what all else. That, and it has windows 8 and the kids hate it.

They like the 7 or xp versions to play on. They're very into games like roblox, grand theft auto and stuff on steam and they're having trouble with the last 2 currently. They also like using their headphones and mouse.

I've thought about the IPad mini's, because I like my Mac and would hope that they would hold up as well as mine has, but I don't know how it would be with the games. I've also looked at refurbished pc's and I'm really more confused than ever.

I'm tired of putting money into stuff that isn't holding up well. I don't know what I should be looking for as far as GB's, RAMS, cores and all that other stuff they use to describe the laptops. 

Help!

This is one I was checking out:

http://www.sears.com/iview-reg-10in...p-00346097000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That is an Android operating system with not a lot of memory, not something for hardcore gamers. DW & I have simple D-2 pads (less than $100) for use with ebooks and some simple games and lite (slow) web browsing. I tend to think of the Android OS as a remake of DOS or Win 3.1 at this stage of development.

I always buy used PCs and sit well behind the curve to avoid sticker shock and early adopter problems. But, in general, I have a pretty good idea of what I am doing.

Laptops simply aren't as robust as desktops (in a similar price range), IMO.

One way around this might be for you to set a dollar limit, let them choose three possibilities, then run those possibilities here or somewhere where you can get feedback. That will begin to put them in charge of the decision within reason. You might also allow a more expensive computer if they pay the difference. Ownership like that tends to make some problems disappear.

With any highly specific technical gift, it is all too easy to miss the mark without input from the recipient.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Buying a computer/laptop/tablet has gotten a lot like buying a vehicle. You wouldn't buy a Prius to haul the soccer team and you wouldn't buy a truck for great gas mileage. Anything in between would be a compromise.

You need to know what the "gadget" will be song most of the time and where it will do it.

In my case, I use my tablet 75% of the time and my desktop 25% of the time. My desktop is used for processing videos, web page development, and accounting. I couldn't do them on a tablet or do them in a mobile setting ( comfortably).

My tablet is for web browsing and playing games but no serious computer work.

Laptops are a compromise between the two. They aren't quite as good for desktop things and they aren't nearly as mobile as a tablet.


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

For the game you listed, a windows based PC would be best. 

roblox is a browser based game (Mac/Windows) may work on Android.

Grand Theft Auto depending on which version could be Mac and Windows compatible but, since they are already running windows, I would err on the safe side and go windows.

Stuff on stream, again maybe compatible with both Mac and Windows but some maybe only windows compatible. 

I would look at Craigslist for a used PC, a lot of office lease returns end up there. You can get a decent machine for 100 to 200. Most of them will still be running XP.

Scott


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would avoid XP as MS will stop doing updates for in in a month or so.
Win7 will be around for years as most corporations use it and won't go to Win8 until absolutely necessary, so look for that.

Sounds like they are heavy gamers which means a desktop rather than a laptop or tablet.
It also means a decent video card and a decent amount of RAM (4-8 gb would be right).

If you don't have a couple grand to spend on a gamers machine, I would look for off lease desktop computers with decent RAM and a good video card.

I'd try Dell Outlet online and look for a refurbed Alienware Desktop (Alienware are hardcore gamer machines - if they are not that hardcore go with a good regular desktop with the above mentioned RAM and video card):

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/22/campaigns/outlet?c=us&l=en&s=dfh


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Not sure how old your boys are, but I am assuming not toddlers if they play GTA. My 17 yr old has access to a desktop PC running Win7, a netbook, a laptop and a tablet (they aren't all his, but he has free access). He uses the newer desktop 90% of the time for PC games, but if there is a choice between an Xbox version of a game and a PC version he goes with Xbox or playstation. He uses his netbook for homework, his smartphone for youtube and email, and I don't think I have seen him pick up a tablet for anything.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys!

The boys are 12 and 13, so I'm not going all out. Looks like I'll be going with laptops as they like to take them on trips. Sears has quite a few refurbished ones for sale that I'll look more into and also check for what they have in desktops.

So, I need 4-8gb RAM.

What would a decent video card be?

And I should look for at least 2 GB memory?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> it has windows 8 and the kids hate it.
> 
> They like the 7 or xp versions to play on. They're very into games like roblox, grand theft auto and stuff on steam and they're having trouble with the last 2 currently. They also like using their headphones and mouse.


Your best bang for the buck is going to be used (off corporate lease) laptops from eBay. You can search eBay to display only laptops with Windows 7. I wouldn't suggest XP at this late stage of the game, since update support for XP will be ending in April. After that XP Internet users will become sitting ducks for hackers. Look for Windows 7 for sure.

Below is a link to a sorted search specifying laptops priced between $100 and $150, with only Windows 7, only dual core Intel processors greater than 2 GHz, 2 GB or more memory, buy it now, USA vendors only, and sorted in order of price (lowest first).

http://www.ebay.com/sch/PC-Laptops-Netbooks-/177/i.html?Operating%2520System=Windows%25207&Processor%2520Type=Intel%2520Core%25202|Intel%2520Core%25202%2520Duo|Intel%2520Core%25202%2520Extreme|Intel%2520Core%25202%2520Quad|Intel%2520Core%2520Duo|Intel%2520Core%2520i3%25201st%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i3%25202nd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i3%25203rd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i3%25204th%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i5%25201st%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i5%25202nd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i5%25203rd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i5%25204th%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i7%25201st%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i7%25202nd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i7%25203rd%2520Gen%252E|Intel%2520Core%2520i7%25204th%2520Gen%252E&Memory=2%2520GB%2520or%2520more&_dcat=177&Processor%2520Speed=2%2520GHz%2520or%2520more&_udlo=100&_udhi=150&LH_BIN=1&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15

You should find machines ideal for your purposes in that search.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> So, I need 4-8gb RAM.
> 
> What would a decent video card be?
> 
> And I should look for at least 2 GB memory?


Look for at least 2 GB of memory, since Windows 7 doesn't run well without it. You might need more, but you haven't given us a compelling reason why that might be. I suspect you'll do fine with 2 GB.

The thing is that memory for laptops isn't critical because there's a little door on the back of the laptop where you can access memory. Additional memory is inexpensive and easy to add. If you find you need more than 2 GB later then that won't be a problem to fix yourself.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Ok, what about this one? 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM7037154213


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Ok, what about this one?
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM7037154213


No.

Despite what Nevada says anyone gaming or doing practically anything needs a minimum of 4GB of RAM
Win7 will run on 2GB -- barely.

Refurb laptops will last about 1 year especially Dells. Dell desktops are great for home use however Dell laptops are not worth buying and I've had 2 of them. My company stopped using Dell laptops 5 years ago - they just don't last.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

What about Lenovo, Toshiba or HP?

Sears has a good variety of these. I'm looking there because of the free shipping and it looks as if most have a 1 year warranty.

There's just so many to choose from my head is :spinsmiley:.

http://www.sears.com/search=laptops...e&viewItems=50&storeId=10153&levels=Computers


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> What about Lenovo, Toshiba or HP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My work computer is a Lenovo and my home PC is an HP, they are both excellent and have given me no problems after 2& 4 years respectively .


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> What about Lenovo, Toshiba or HP?
> 
> Sears has a good variety of these. I'm looking there because of the free shipping and it looks as if most have a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...


Lenovo is what my company switched to after Dell, lifespan seems good: 3+ years (in a business situation)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> What about Lenovo, Toshiba or HP?http://www.sears.com/search=laptops...e&viewItems=50&storeId=10153&levels=Computers


I use a Lenovo, but brand doesn't really matter to me.


----------

